#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Material estudo OLT Huawei

## inquiery

Boa noite gurizada,

To precisando estudar como funciona o gerenciamento, preferencialmente por linha de comando, de uma OLT MA5608T. Aprendendo por linha de comando, depois utilizar o U2000 acredito que seja facil.

Pesquisando na internet, existe muito pouca informação técnica sobre Huawei.

Alguém por ai tem qualquer material de estudo? Manuais, tutoriais, livros para indicar, ou quaisquer fonte de estudo?

Agradeço a atenção de todos.

----------


## fhayashi

Procura Huawei ma5608t configuration Guide

Vai cair na página dos materiais da Huawei.

Bem tranquilo

----------

